# Dickey Roberts "fireball" recurve bows



## wildbill53 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello All
I have two dickey roberts "fireball" recurve bows.
Would like to get a value for Insurance purposes.
Any collectors out there that could help?

Thanks from Indiana!


----------



## redboyd7 (Nov 5, 2010)

Great shooter in the 1960's that made some great bows. Because they are so rare I can't imagine what a fair price would be. Being rare in archery does not necessarily mean it is worth more. A collecter in the Michigan, Ohio area would probably pay more for them.


----------

